# [Link]Guys Check this out!!! Porting Atrix to Dx2



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1249497


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

This is pretty cool...


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Redflea said:


> This is pretty cool...


Indeed it is


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

Heres the atrix rom 4.5.91 I'm pretty impressed with it

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1256164


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

Runs pretty smooth..toggles in notification are very nice :wink2:


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

rp076 said:


> Runs pretty smooth..toggles in notification are very nice :wink2:


Oh yeahh, i loved em, To bad i had to flash back, Damn school email :/


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Oh yeahh, i loved em, To bad i had to flash back, Damn school email :/


Your missing out man this is one hell of a rom!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> Your missing out man this is one hell of a rom!


Nahh i check'd it out it was tight


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

When alien comes out some one notify me asap, eff my school email... I want some alien


----------



## rustymcbain (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anyone know what you should flash from I assume rooted gb? Didn't see it in the op?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

rustymcbain said:


> Does anyone know what you should flash from I assume rooted gb? Didn't see it in the op?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Yeah i belive Gb, froyo may work but don't take my word


----------



## Nickolas (Sep 8, 2011)

Can I flash from eclipse?


----------



## danomat1073 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nickolas said:


> Can I flash from eclipse?


Yes you can

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I flashed it on my wife's DX2...she was running rooted GB 2.3.3.

Booted into recovery 
Backed up her current ROM
Wiped data/caches/battery stats
Flashed .1
Flashed .2 patch
Rebooted (took a while) 
Restored apps (but not app data)/SMS/Call logs using My Backup Root

All is well, except the Social widget isn't there in the new ROM, which my wife isn't so happy about...other than that it runs well, has the toggle widgets, nifty animations, haven't noticed anything much aside from that, but it's her phone so I don't spend a ton of time w/it.

Nice thing is I can restore her backed up 2.3.3 ROM if things start to go badly...


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Redflea said:


> I flashed it on my wife's DX2...she was running rooted GB 2.3.3.
> 
> Booted into recovery
> Backed up her current ROM
> ...


 Back the app up, flash rom, restore app Wouldn't that get rid of the problem??


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

If social widgets relies on libraries/supporting files not in or removed from the Atrix ROM, then no, that wouldn't work, and I believe that's the case. I restored the social widget APKs (another user was nice enough to pull them from the X2 ROM) set permissions, etc., rebooted and still no social widget.

Other than that, the ROM has been great, more stable for her than the official 2.3.3 leak, and appears to provide better battery life.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

oh, sorry :/


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

ericerk said:


> oh, sorry :/


No apology required!  What you suggested was essentially the first thing I tried, but unfortunately it didn't work.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Redflea said:


> No apology required!  What you suggested was essentially the first thing I tried, but unfortunately it didn't work.


Haha i just felt like i was trying to be helpful :/ I really need to F around with the system more and understand it a bit more to give better Advice... Regardless GoodLuck!!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

The Dev provided the files necessary to get the social apps back, very cool.


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok so at the risk of sounding completely uneducated, I have a DX2 that I rooted using the 1-click method. I then installed TiB/U and did a b/u and then removed some Verizon preloaded apps. Other than that I'm running stock GB 2.3.3 (which I did an OTA upgrade to before rooting). That IS the extent of my Android experience beyond just using the device.

If I want to try Naven's Atrix ROM (I think 0.4 is the latest) what steps do I need to take and please include any utils or apps I may need to d/l first as well. I came from a BB Storm 9530 and using DT Mgr, installing Hybrid OS builds and themes was super easy and never bricked my device. I just loaded Ubuntu for the first time last week on a PC so my Linux and Android experience is non-existent.

I also just heard/read that dragonzkiller is turning the work of porting CM7 on the DX2 over to Naven. I'm assuming whether I wait for CM7 or try Atrix now the process would be the same/similiar. Should I just wait for CM7 or is the Atrix ROM cool and fast enough that I should load that now instead of using my stock Motorola ROM?

If I'm babbling, just tell me so... LOL

Thanks.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

ktklein72 said:


> Ok so at the risk of sounding completely uneducated, I have a DX2 that I rooted using the 1-click method. I then installed TiB/U and did a b/u and then removed some Verizon preloaded apps. Other than that I'm running stock GB 2.3.3 (which I did an OTA upgrade to before rooting). That IS the extent of my Android experience beyond just using the device.
> 
> If I want to try Naven's Atrix ROM (I think 0.4 is the latest) what steps do I need to take and please include any utils or apps I may need to d/l first as well. I came from a BB Storm 9530 and using DT Mgr, installing Hybrid OS builds and themes was super easy and never bricked my device. I just loaded Ubuntu for the first time last week on a PC so my Linux and Android experience is non-existent.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest trying the Atrix ROM - I have it on my wife's DX2, and it's quite nice.

To install it all you need to do is:

1. Download the ROM (Current version .4) and put it on your SD card
2. Get MyBackup Root from the Market and backup all your apps and app data, and your SMS/Call log, bookmarks, dictionary, etc., if you want to keep that 
3. Get and install the X2 Recovery from this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...ot-2.3-P3-s-Pre-Root-2.3-RSDLite-Clockworkmod - the "System Recovery (Bootstrap)" link
4. Follow the instructions to load and launch Recovery 
5. Backup your current ROM using the Backup option in Recovery 
6. Install the Atrix port using the Install ROM from SD card option
7. Reboot, and add your Gmail account, launch the Market and install the mybackup root program again, and restore all your backed up app (app only, no data)
8. Now, for select apps where data is important to you, restore the data for those apps from MyBackup Root. this is particularly important if you want to recovery your home screen setup and your launcher doesn't have a settings backup option. 
9. If you backed up SMS, MMS, bookmarks, dictionary, etc, w/my backup root restore that. 
10. If you want some of the blur widgets that Naven removed get the relevant zip files that he added to the downloads post and push those files to your /system/app directory. Easiest way is to use the batch app installer option in ROM Toolbox (free in the Market). Pull the apks from the zips, put them in a directory on your SD card, point the batch System installer in ROM Toolbox at them and let it rip. 
11. Reboot, tweak your setup as required, and enjoy the ROM. 
12. If you don't like it, use the System Recovery app to boot into recovery and restore the backup you made of the stock ROM and wait for CM7.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

BTW - the .4 update that Naven released significantly improved the performance of this ROM...it is quite fast now. very nice.


----------



## aardvark502 (Aug 3, 2011)

So can I flash this over eclipse .8? Thanks!

Tapped on my Eclipse DROID x2


----------



## Ilovesoad (Jul 26, 2011)

aardvark502 said:


> So can I flash this over eclipse .8? Thanks!
> 
> Tapped on my Eclipse DROID x2


Yes.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

love this atrix port, love eclipse aswell. DX2 took youa while but now look at the love youre getting.


----------

